# Which Personality Type Stereotypes Are You Tired Of?



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

The whole "All INTJs are robotic elitists that don't take the opinions of anyone but NTs' seriously" is annoying.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

Lestroe said:


> The whole "All INTJs are robotic elitists that don't take the opinions of anyone but NTs' seriously" is annoying.


Yeah, one thing I noticed is how INTJs are made to sound like they're totally out of reach by anyone except those closest to them function/personality wise, what ever that means :crazy:
I have 2 very close INTJ friends and it's not like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

That all INTJs never cry
That all introverts are antisocial


----------



## Omnipotent (Jun 22, 2010)

I was under the impression that mbti was an instrument used for stereotyping, or atleast profiling.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

Omnipotent said:


> I was under the impression that mbti was an instrument used for stereotyping, or at least profiling.


Of course it is. This thread is an area to complain about what characteristics are being grossly exaggerated and then applied to individuals. It's the difference between saying 'polar bears are dangerous to approach' and 'if polar bears see you they will secretly follow you home and murder your entire family.'


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

NTs are good at maths.

I confidently told my INFP friend today that 10-6=3, ans didn't realise I was wrong until she pointed it out to me....


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The stereotype that INTP's are automatically whiz kids.
The stereotype that NT's don't have hearts.
The stereotype that introverts don't need love.
The stereotype that intuitives are inhuman.
The stereotype that NF men are pussies
The stereotype that T women are bitches
The stereotype that F men are ****
The stereotype that INTP's are nerds
The stereotype that INTP's are good at everything intellectual
The stereotype that you always act your type.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

1) That cognitive functions relate to individual actions.

2) That cognitive priority determines an ability to perform the actions; see (1).


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Enneagrams that "don't match" your type.
You're too nice to be _NT_.
ENTPs are all tactless.
NFs love people. 

Etc.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 16, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> NTs are good at maths.
> 
> I confidently told my INFP friend today that 10-6=3, ans didn't realise I was wrong until she pointed it out to me....


NTs are certainly better at MATHEMATICS. Doesn't mean that other types can't do it well, but NTs have a natural gift, I think.

What you're referring to, however, is ARITHMETIC. I find ST types are a bit better at this, as it requires systematic mental discipline over the ability to conceptualize.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> NTs are certainly better at MATHEMATICS. Doesn't mean that other types can't do it well, but NTs have a natural gift, I think.
> 
> What you're referring to, however, is ARITHMETIC. I find ST types are a bit better at this, as it requires systematic mental discipline over the ability to conceptualize.


Actually she's an NF!

I can't do long division, but I can solve quadratic equations. Or at least I could, when I did maths.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Some others that I don't like:
P= lazy
J= productive

Everyone in my family is a J and they're pretty much lazier than I am lol


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

The "all ENTPs are jerks and all jerks are ENTPs" stereotype annoys me to no end, as well as the idea that all ENTPs are automatically slow to mature. And the thing is, I feel like these are among the most generally accepted (false) notions of all.

It's like, "Oh, that person's a troll? He/she must be an ENTP. Bad grammar? _Definitely_ an ENTP."

How many times do I have to say it, people?! *Not true!*

:angry:


----------



## Lady Blurp (Jul 17, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> NTs are good at maths.
> 
> I confidently told my INFP friend today that 10-6=3, ans didn't realise I was wrong until she pointed it out to me....


I love this! 

Havn't been on the forum long, but it seems to me there's a thing going around that ENFP's are loud annoying idiots... 

*Run's around making loud and annoying noises*

Anyway... I'm not that loud, and I hope I'm not annoying!


----------

